# Game thread, Bulls vs Knicks, 6:30 pm game time on WGN, Nov 26, 20006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm pressed for time - still family to entertain for thanksgiving, so the game notes are courtesy of the Bulls email:



> Hello Bulls Fan,
> 
> The New York Knicks have won consecutive games just once this season and that's a streak the Chicago Bulls would like to keep going when the teams meet on Saturday at Madison Square Garden (6:30 p.m. CT | WGN | WCKG 105.9 FM).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

A loss tonight and things are about to get real ugly in Bulls land. 

Key to the game, second chance points, we need Wallace to own the Knicks young bigs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

believe it or not, i'm not going to the garden tonight. gonna watch on TV.

and if there is any justice, poetic or otherwise, the bulls will get off the schneid with a win at MSG.

*i hope ben wallace unleashes the fro. and i will keep saying it until it happens. defy the little bald one, BW and wear the damn headband!!!*


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Knicks have played us tight the past two years. We have needed a Gordon Game Winner, or 'The Play' to win it. 

Knicks will win this. 97-89

This is a much-needed win. 

On the Brightside, a loss for either team helps us in the Oden Sweepstakes (Ok, I'm trying to take something positive out of this losing streak).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> On the Brightside, a loss for either team helps us in the Oden Sweepstakes (Ok, I'm trying to take something positive out of this losing streak).


Even in my most pessimistic moments I don't think there's a chance in hell we aren't swapping picks.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Sticking with Duhon in the starting lineup? Great. I cannot emphasize too many times how stupid I think this is.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Gordon to come up huge at the Garden yet again.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben is wearing a headband while warming up. Are headbands banned absolutely, or only during games?


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Big Ben's got the headband on, fellas. This means good things. I wonder he got "permission" for such things? Fascinating development...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is this on TVU?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> Big Ben's got the headband on, fellas. This means good things. I wonder he got "permission" for such things? Fascinating development...



well in the warm ups big ben didn't have it on anymore??


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Headband is off for the anthem.

PaxSkiles has crushed the resistance quickly and forcefully.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

he didn't have it on when they showed him just now on MSG. and seriously if he did have to "get permission" to wear it, he's a wuss. 

:smilewink

eddy curry is wearing the "traffic cone orange" headband, btw.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We need to come out firing on all cylinders because if we do the garden crown will boo the knicks off the floor in the 1ST QUARTER .


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

once again, ben gordon shows his ability to jump up with ease and dunk it. he did a effortless dunk of a bounce pass in the warms ups just then... i don't know why he doesn't just atleast TRY to go up for a dunk occasionally instead of trying to lay it up all the time.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I heard MSG was on TVU. Is it on for this game? What channel is it?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

why is duhon still in the starting lineup? this is beginning to be a painful sharp object in my eye kinda situation.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

very aggressive on the defensive end.. already. good start..


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Headband, interesting

Some speculation on RealGM that a camera caught Isiah and little Ben talking and where little Ben said that him not starting was a dumb coaching move, not knowing the cam was on him


And Big Ben subbed out early


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i know its very early..
but they are very aggresive on the defensive end, and on the offensive end, they aren't hesitating as much and being aggresive, and big ben isn't touching the ball much.

heck!! big ben with the headband.. and his already been subbed off!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Skiles vs. Big Ben is going to be as interesting as our season long battle to get to .500.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Come on Kirk. Doh.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

skiles is starting to piss me off if its just becuz of a damn headband, doesnt he kno headbands are suppose to prevent sweat and ben wallace has a lot of hair there fore he prob sweats faster man skiles is pushing it this is why we getting out rebounded this game this early


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy crap. 

What a sequence by Deng.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> skiles is starting to piss me off if its just becuz of a damn headband, doesnt he kno headbands are suppose to prevent sweat and ben wallace has a lot of hair there fore he prob sweats faster man skiles is pushing it this is why we getting out rebounded this game this early


that is the most stupidiest thing i've ever heard. sure, headbands absorb sweat to a certain extent, but to use that as an excuse to not rebound is ridiculous. rebounding is about effort and heart, not about making excuses. 

there is definitly something going on with skiles and big ben, i've tried to ignore it, but its obvious. its been well documented that big ben occasionally pouts when the team doesn't go well or things arn't going smoothly and big ben is pouting. im kind of glad that skiles is not giving into him though.. and benching him for being a little b*tch.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol Deng is the man.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles is the little *****.

is he seriously going to sit ben wallace cause he wore a headband. is he serious?

****.

that's just petty.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> that is the most stupidiest thing i've ever heard. sure, headbands absorb sweat to a certain extent, but to use that as an excuse to not rebound is ridiculous. rebounding is about effort and heart, not about making excuses.
> 
> there is definitly something going on with skiles and big ben, i've tried to ignore it, but its obvious. its been well documented that big ben occasionally pouts when the team doesn't go well or things arn't going smoothly and big ben is pouting. im kind of glad that skiles is not giving into him though.. and benching him for being a little b*tch.


but come on how long has he been in the game what 2 mins thats no excuse who knows if this is his breakout game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't grab a rebound w/ this lineup.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> but come on how long has he been in the game what 2 mins thats no excuse who knows if this is his breakout game


thats one to many ifs in that sentence..

concerning dengs put back dunk. that was the first "oooh" moment i've had from watching the bulls game since forever..


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Well, if big ben does not make his way back into the game the 0 point, 0 rebound, 1 assist game will now be known as "the wallace."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

now i'm kinda wishing i went to the game so i could see what is really going on with this whole headband situation.

yes, i am officially *obsessed*.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

what does curry have in his ***??

he has the fattest *** in the league....


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> thats one to many ifs in that sentence..
> 
> concerning dengs put back dunk. that was the first "oooh" moment i've had from watching the bulls game since forever..


yea lets bench mr 60 million dollars he get paid to do nothing i guess malik allen is gonna make it better this sending a message thing skiles has been doing is getting old


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> now i'm kinda wishing i went to the game so i could see what is really going on with this whole headband situation.
> 
> yes, i am officially *obsessed*.


i really doubt him being subbed had anything to do with the headband situation, i think its alot deeper than that. but quite frankly he has shown no emotion what so ever.. he never claps, never congratulations players.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Well, if big ben does not make his way back into the game the 0 point, 0 rebound, 1 assist game will now be known as *"the wallace."*



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kukoc4ever again._



_lmao._

:bananallama:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> yea lets bench mr 60 million dollars he get paid to do nothing i guess malik allen is gonna make it better this sending a message thing skiles has been doing is getting old


well if the 60million dollar man whos meant to be a man but keeps pouting like a little b*tch, i would bench him also.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben wallace DOES NOT HAVE THE HEADBAND ON. 

wow.

just wow.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> well if the 60million dollar man whos meant to be a man but keeps pouting like a little b*tch, i would bench him also.


i could be wrong but when did he actually complain was their an article? the point is he is our best rebounder and interior defensive player why would you bench him after only 2 mins thats way too early


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> now i'm kinda wishing i went to the game so i could see what is really going on with this whole headband situation.
> 
> yes, i am officially *obsessed*.


comes back on WITHOUT the headband..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BW is wearing an arm band. I thought the league banned that this season?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> i could be wrong but when did he actually complain was their an article? the point is he is our best rebounder and interior defensive player why would you bench him after only 2 mins thats way too early


theres plenty articles where he would complain or pout when the team wouldn't go well or if things wouldn't go his way...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

THABO THABO THABO!!!

What is the last time we've seen a bulls guard finish like that?

No need for a "giant killer" on that one.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> i could be wrong but when did he actually complain was their an article? the point is he is our best rebounder and interior defensive player why would you bench him after only 2 mins thats way too early


regardless, whether he benched him or not. the team is winning, and still playing good defense without him, and the offense was alot better also. so whats the complaining about?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> regardless, whether he benched him or not. the team is winning, and still playing good defense without him, and the offense was alot better also. so whats the complaining about?


i hear u on that one, but its the little things you have to wonder if skiles will take these little in account in say game 7 of an ecf for example the man seriously has to cool down over these things, but where winning like u said so forget it


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Luol Deng is DEFININTELY a keeper. He's getting better game by game out there.

G Kirk
G / Sefolosha
F Deng / Khyrapa
F / Thomas
C Wallace

I'm sold on all those positions. Everone else IMO, I'd have no problem trading (if it was up to me, that is).


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> i hear u on that one, but its the little things you have to wonder if skiles will take these little in account in say game 7 of an ecf for example the man seriously has to cool down over these things, but where winning like u said so forget it


haha. yes i know what you mean... 

but so far, you've got to agree with what skiles did. because allen was the perfect remedy, because he also played good D on curry and we also got a lead.

so.. 

lets enjoy the rest of the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty pathetic offensive team we have on the floor right now. WTH is Skiles thinking? Where's BG?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the offense has stunted once again, big ben has come in.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Pretty pathetic offensive team we have on the floor right now. WTH is Skiles thinking? Where's BG?


Skiles probably just didn't SEE IT FROM HIM in the first few mintues he was on the floor..


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where is BG ? Did he die ?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

i take this game personal because i happen to live in new york and hated the knicks my entire life we have to win this game GO BULLS


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

iim not sadistic. but when i see a NY player in pain, it gives joy to my heart.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice acting job by wallace. give the man an emmy. and a headband!

:laugh:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

skiles almost got my lineup i want to see which is hinrich thabo deng wallace allen


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I firmly believe that Eddy Curry could have become an effective player if he had continued to play under Skiles (not that I'm against his trade). But gosh, he just looks awful. What a waste.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

all curry had to do according to him was "jump" lol


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL really has a knack for getting to the rim now-a-days.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddy Curry: 5 pts, 2-7 FG, 1-6 FT, 3 TO


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i will say i love the boo birds already at the garden.

and yeah, jamal is doing what BEN GORDON should be doing. clyde was doing the "wheeling and dealing" analogy earlier. love clyde. 

man, the garden fans are brutal. 

:laugh:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> JAMAL really has a knack for getting to the rim now-a-days.


He wants to prove that he is not a cold turkey sandwich but a prime rib.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

LOL this is a bad, bad basketball team the Bulls are playing.

How did they crush the Celtics last night?????


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Malik > PJ


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL this is a bad, bad basketball team the Bulls are playing.
> 
> How did they crush the Celtics last night?????


the knicks our perfect remedy..


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

yea us nyers have no patience malik allen is kinda like a poor mans frye if u think about it


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

malik allen. all star.

booooo knicks. _booooo._

bulls playing with a sense of urgency i haven't seen in a while.

special halftime note to sweetney. _there is a krispy kreme one level down under MSG at Penn Station._


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL this is a bad, bad basketball team the Bulls are playing.
> 
> How did they crush the Celtics last night?????


IT got a Christmas present


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bulls defense holds NY at 11-30 shooting in the half.

NY commits 15 turnovers.

Bulls have 2 turnovers. 

Deng with 16 points.

Allen with 11 points.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anywhere I can watch this online? I am trying SopCast for the first time, and am getting nothing. I can't find a channel on TVU


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

that guy bambito whos conducting the interview has a majorily high voice. whats with his testie pops.. thats just a disgrace to males.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The way Frye walked off he'll likely miss a couple games, good timing. Knicks are about to start the easiest part of their schedule for the year, plus we play them tuesday.

The Wallace headband thing is just wierd, I'm not going to delve into it until I see what the papers say tommorow.

Deng is quickly becoming the man of the team. Hopefully the team still looks to him in the second half.

I like the guys who played, I don't know about the substitution spacing, but theres nothing to complain about with a 22 point lead. Khryapa and Thomas aren't needed as much as we need size. Brown, Allen, Wallace manning the big positions only makes too much sense.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> The way Frye walked off he'll likely miss a couple games, good timing. Knicks are about to start the easiest part of their schedule for the year, plus we play them tuesday.
> 
> The Wallace headband thing is just wierd, I'm not going to delve into it until I see what the papers say tommorow.
> 
> ...


Deng has, and should be our first offensive option this year which is a shame, because i thought Gordon would have a breakout this year, but the year is still young...

But regardless i would have still rather have kept and given a big contract to Deng over Gordon, if i had to choose between the two.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Hahaha, loving this game so far. The Bulls don't look good so much as the Knicks just look completely, utterly, and totally awful. :bananallama:



Bulls96 said:


> He wants to prove that he is not a cold turkey sandwich but a prime rib.


:laugh: He _has_ looked slightly on the sikkk side.



kukoc4ever said:


> Malik > PJ


Y'got that right. Whenever I've seen Allen play this season, he looks like an actual NBA player. Which is weird, because he spent so much of the previous season looking useless.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

sopcast is showing it!!!

eat this http://www.myp2p.eu/NBA.htm

it takes about 5min until it runs fluently


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

yea deng has been very good this season i dont know what type of player he's going to turn into. i orginally compared him to prince but i think he will be a better scorer and a little less than a defender, he shows flashys of pierce sometimes, then sometimes its mashburn i really dont kno what hes going to turn out to be, but whatever it is its good i think i decided what player my next bulls jersey will be.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> sopcast is showing it!!!
> 
> eat this http://www.myp2p.eu/NBA.htm
> 
> it takes about 5min until it runs fluently



Thanks BenDengGo. Have you seen Don yet? I was going to watch it, but I just couldn't see it being a great thriller.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Thanks BenDengGo. Have you seen Don yet? I was going to watch it, but I just couldn't see it being a great thriller.


are u a desi too ? cool

no havent seen don yet, just the 1979 don which was pretty good.
i'll wait till mid december when the dvd drops in asian stores over here.
dhoom 2 is said to be pretty good to.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Kirk on the League Pass commercial:
_Catch it live on broadband..._ [mumbling and looking slightly bored] 
Not exactly a charismatic camera star, hahaha. The mental image of him being such a computer dork as to watch a basketball game on the internet is also amusing. (No offense meant to computer nerds, though, because I am one!)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh. ok ben wallace not starting the third.

skiles gets a T. :laugh:

shut the **** up. *skiles gets TOSSED*. oh boy. this is going to get interesting.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> huh. ok ben wallace not starting the third.
> 
> skiles gets a T. :laugh:
> 
> shut the **** up. *skiles gets TOSSED*. oh boy. this is going to get interesting.


I should have just stayed downstairs. That's what I get for coming up to check out messages. Miss the good things.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

So skiles has left the building????????
:lol: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn.

Balkman is quick and agressive.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Why did Skiles get tossed?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If the Bulls lose this game, I am going to be enraged


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

awesome. knicks getting fired up and reffed back into the game.

maybe the ref said something bad about duhon to skiles and he just. couldn't. take it.

awesome. still no ben wallace 7:53 into the third. 

:cowboy:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> awesome. knicks getting fired up and reffed back into the game.
> 
> maybe the ref said something bad about duhon to skiles and he just. couldn't. take it.
> 
> ...


Well great, this relationship is working out perfectly. I can't wait until Ben Wallace has his first public blowup...which most players normally wouldn't have but with Skiles, anything is possible.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Thumbs up to Skiles to for letting a quiet NY crowd get back into the game and now their team is feeding off of it. Moron. No wonder we're 3-9.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So we're losing this game right?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles probably told boylan: play wallace and YOU'RE FIRED.

there is something stinky happening in bulls land people. 

lmao. clyde: hinrich looking to _percolate_ now.

let's hope so clyde.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> So we're losing this game right?


67-54 bulls


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

ben wallace should be in the game, but iam not even gonna get into it again on a side note sweetney looks like the kool aid mascot:lol:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Am i reading right on cs sportsline stats, detroit game Flip Ronald Murray has 14 steals?!?!???????


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> Am i reading right on cs sportsline stats, detroit game Flip Ronald Murray has 14 steals?!?!???????


your reading it wrong.. he only has 2 stls.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> maybe the ref said something bad about duhon to skiles and he just. couldn't. take it.


Hilarious! :yes: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

lol yeh i thought it must bea mistake, but i swear mate on cbssportsline.com detroit game he is daily leaders for steals with 14 steals and in the game live box he has 14 steals lol i kidd u not but yeah prolly a mistake


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Amazing, Kirk can drive down the lane and get hit, no foul called. Francis or Marbury can be breathed on and the whistle gets blown.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> lol yeh i thought it must bea mistake, but i swear mate on cbssportsline.com detroit game he is daily leaders for steals with 14 steals and in the game live box he has 14 steals lol i kidd u not but yeah prolly a mistake


hahaha.. that just wouldn't make sense. flip murray with 14 stls? when all he does is shoot. haha.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Deng is really coming into his own this season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, skiles getting tossed when they're up 24 had kind of a larry brown vibe to it, dontcha think.

hilarious.

need. more. bananallama.

:bananallama:


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, the scent of Hinrich is now *percolating* through Madison Square. And what a sweet, sweet, jibby scent it is.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

22 TO's by the Knicks. :eek8:


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

whoa when did skiles get ejected? i missed it


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> whoa when did skiles get ejected? i missed it



like a minute into the start of the third. bulls were up by 24. such an ***.

skiles = :banned: 

(_love_ these new smilies!!!!!)


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I want some Tyrus time


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Francis, Marbury, Crawford, Robinson: 9 assists, 11 turnovers.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Duhon gripped the ball tightly, eyebrows turned sharply downwards, sweat glistening from his brow. They had betrayed and dishonored his friend. They had banished his closest confidant. This time, they would feel his vengeance.

*"In the memory of Skiles!"* he wailed as he charged the basket with a tiger's fury... only to be promptly rejected moments later and kicked out of the lane like a coin from a slot machine.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why wouldnt they give our rookies a run like tyrus? We are up big let them have a go! Jesus!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn. Balkman is a nice energy player.

I had no idea he could bring the ball up the court like that. Nice player.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

lets trade for balkman!!!!!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Balkman just seems like a JYD part 2 with some shooting range. Hinrich 3!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Duhon gripped the ball tightly, eyebrows turned sharply downwards, sweat glistening from his brow. They had betrayed and dishonored his friend. They had banished his closest confidant. This time, they would feel his vengeance.
> 
> *"In the memory of Skiles!"* he wailed as he charged the basket with a tiger's fury... only to be promptly rejected moments later and kicked out of the lane like a coin from a slot machine.



_classic._

they just can't quit each other. 

:cowboy:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> Why wouldnt they give our rookies a run like tyrus? We are up big let them have a go! Jesus!


we've just lost 6 games straight... there is no reason to throw a game away.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

But ya see Tyrus could give us the same thing if not better if he got the chance!
Or am i by myself there? They play very similar dont they?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> we've just lost 6 games straight... there is no reason to throw a game away.


LOL throw the game away? Why would i want that? I feel our rookies could really help us more than some people think. oh well dont feel like fighting :chill:


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I can just imagine skiles in the lockeroom, tearing it up.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Dear Lord.

What the hell is this.

LOL @ Marbury on the bench. Great team player.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> LOL throw the game away? Why would i want that? I feel our rookies could really help us more than some people think. oh well dont feel like fighting :chill:


i just don't think its the time to throw in rookies, when the game is still in the deciding 3 mins. 10 point lead is nothing with 3 mins to go.. anything can still happen. and i rather stick with veterans.. then to see boneheaded rookie mistakes.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is horrible! why isnt wallace on oh dear im losing patience with the rotation of this team


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

This is getting sad. 20+ to's for the Knicks and they're only down by 7 fackin points.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jesus!

what the hell.

renaldo. 

then curry with the airball and the booos begin.

damn. shoulda gone to this one.

****. knick within 5 after the curry slam.

wow.

just wow.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> i just don't think its the time to throw in rookies, when the game is still in the deciding 3 mins. 10 point lead is nothing with 3 mins to go.. anything can still happen. and i rather stick with veterans.. then to see boneheaded rookie mistakes.


Yeh fair enough.. but on the other hand a bonheaded rookie has got new york back in this game! with one element Energy and passion! which i know tyrus has a tone of


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

omg if the bulls lose tonight they truely suck. wow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think the Bulls are going to lose, but it is kinda funny.

Told you guys Renaldo Balkman can play.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

crunch time boylan lineup

wallace
nocioni
deng
gordon
hinrich


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow... this sucks.

Looks like the 60 million dollar suppose to go to Balkman, not a certain some one.

A player like Balkman tonight is what I expcected out of big Ben.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> crunch time boylan lineup
> 
> wallace
> nocioni
> ...


that should be the bloody starting line up..


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> that should be the bloody starting line up..


:cheers: Agree with you mate


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Luol Deng and Kirk seriously i have loved them this year!
Gordon is really struggling but as i type my brain says he will have a massive game at home against the knicks! Book it


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, well, well, off the losing streak with a win at MSG.




good.

more. bananallama.


:bananallama:

sheesh.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Knicks are absolutely pathetic.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good lord, even the games the bulls win are horrendous to watch.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> that should be the bloody starting line up..




thank you!


:yay:


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> Wow... this sucks.
> 
> Looks like the 60 million dollar suppose to go to Balkman, not a certain some one.
> 
> A player like Balkman tonight is what I expcected out of big Ben.


3 years ago I would have expected the same. Ben was grossly overpaid and we just have to deal with it.

Good win though and a must needed one.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> The Knicks are absolutely pathetic.


Yes, but sadly we are almost equally pathetic.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

alot of bulls vs knicks game seem to be very boring.. or is it just me??

the past few years, there games have been very sluggish, slow and not very entertaining, besides the occasionally last mintue heroic moments by gordon. 

im just glad that bulls finally have a win. good riddens..


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Wow... this sucks.
> 
> Looks like the 60 million dollar suppose to go to Balkman, not a certain some one.
> 
> A player like Balkman tonight is what I expcected out of big Ben.



A player like Balkman is what I expected out of Tyrus. By the way, I thought T.Thomas was sulking at least as much as Marbury tonight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess all these writer's were right about Luol 'breaking-out' this year.

18 ppg
5 rpg
2 apg
1 spg
56% fgp
33 mpg


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Good to see the Bulls can still win games. But I don't like the fact that New York got back in the game late in the 4th. That HAS to be addressed next practice, because they can't let a team come back from 20+ down and almost let them win. Unacceptable. Although I will accept the win. :clap: 


Oh, and the Bens sucked tonight, from what I can tell (yes, I watched most of the game).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If the Knicks cut Marbury they will be much better off. Anyone see the look on Marbury's face when the cameras gave him a glance following Curry's dunk that put them within 7, beyond pathetic, what a loser.

Balkman tonight is like what I'm hoping Tyrus turns into, kind of depressing, but on the bright side Jeffries really doesn't bring much to the table anymore. Isiah is going to have a harder and harder time playing the wrong guys if the Knicks show their true colors like they did tonight. Tonight Robinson and Marbury were limited, kind of scary.

Deng needs to be more agressive in the second half of games, and the guards have to look for him more. 

Gordon is playing so bad right now, wow. Not even looking to take over on offense.

Interested to hear what was up with Wallace's minutes, was it the headband early? At the beggining of the second half after Skiles was ejected, Wallace had the headband on, on the bench, is that why it took 8 minutes to get him in there? He wasn't real good again today. I thought Allen is a good move because without Eddy eating space down low, they have nothing down there defensivily (well at least when Balkman is out) and Eddy has no chance to get to Allen's shot.

Nocioni has got to stop with the mind boggling turnovers, besides that he been great the last couple.

Sweetney is useless, his shape is at an alltime low. He looks like he's about to fall over when he tries to stop jogging.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

As I said before…we won as soon as Skiles left the team


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Yes, but sadly we are almost equally pathetic.


The most pathetic team might be the Celtic - down 60- 46 to the Bucks at half time. I know understand how the Knicks beat them so badly last night.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Interested to hear what was up with Wallace's minutes, was it the headband early? At the beggining of the second half after Skiles was ejected, Wallace had the headband on, on the bench, is that why it took 8 minutes to get him in there?


He put the headband *back on?*
Sheesh. Maybe a Skiles-Wallace catfight is inevitable after all. :argue: :sfight:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> As I said before…we won as soon as Skiles left the team


That statement is very flawed


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> A player like Balkman is what I expected out of Tyrus. By the way, I thought T.Thomas was sulking at least as much as Marbury tonight.


Tyrus is way too impatient compare to Balkman. Tyrus have been forcing too many things trying to do too much. He should just let the game come to him.

What I like about Balkman from what I've seen tonight is that he's just playing his game without forcing too many things. He didn't look to score much. He just made sure he takes care of his responsibilities: defend, rebound, putbacks, and provide energy. I agree, Tyrus should study Balkman's performance tonight. Because I think he's capable and if he does that it's a big plus for us. One thing though that I don't think Tyrus will be able to do. It's that running the break like Balkman did and make good decision with the pass.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> That statement is very flawed


in many many ways...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

narek said:


> The most pathetic team might be the Celtic - down 60- 46 to the Bucks at half time. I know understand how the Knicks beat them so badly last night.


It's easily Memphis until they get Gasol back.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Kansas and Florida is about to tipoff on ESPN2

Check out Arthur for Kansas, the guy has been a scoring machine so far this year.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hustle said:


> That statement is very flawed


You may audit if you wish


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> It's easily Memphis until they get Gasol back.


Could be. I haven't seen them play to make a comparison.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

narek said:


> Could be. I haven't seen them play to make a comparison.


Atkins and Warrick are carrying the team, nuff said.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

A little iffy at the end, but finally a W, forgot what those were. That was just ridiculous early, Ben getting subbed for the damn headband. The ejection was kind of funny, Skiles got in a nice F U while walking out. Balkman was picking up the slack for his crappy teammates, the thing written above about what someone expected out of Tyrus is exactly what I was thinking while watching it, but I think it was more of the Bulls falling asleep in garbage time.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> As I said before…we won as soon as Skiles left the team


As much as I want that to be true, it wasn't, or at least it wasn't that clear. 

But we still had Skiles-like rotations, so nothing was lost.

We lost the lead late (as we tend to do EVERY 3rd quarter) with a Skiles-like Kirk/Chris Duhon lineup. Other teams prey on this lack of creative offensive ability. It doesn't seem like ANYONE in that lineup wants to shoot. We get our points either through good shooting or broken plays.

Today, assuming everything was great, Boylan decided to put in Kirk 'for the kill.' We were up 18 before Kirk checked in for Ben with 8 minutes to go. Voila, lead disappeared, and we put Ben Gordon in with 2 minutes left expecting him to get hot right away.

If were going to go small, at least go with Kirk/Ben. 


Deng Layup Shot: Made (24 PTS)
Assist: Wallace (3 AST)	8:04
*[CHI 91-73]	* 
*Gordon Foul: Personal (4 PF)	7:56 
Gordon Substitution replaced by Hinrich	7:56 *
7:43	Curry Jump Shot: Missed
7:42
[NYK 75-91]	Balkman Follow Up Dunk: Made (8 PTS)
7:42	Balkman Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
Deng Jump Shot: Missed	7:18 
7:16	Lee Rebound (Off:2 Def:8)
7:07	Lee Turnover: Lost Ball (6 TO) Steal: Duhon (3 ST)
Duhon Layup Shot: Made (10 PTS)
Assist: Deng (1 AST)	7:00
[CHI 93-75] 
6:34	Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
6:32	Balkman Tip Shot: Missed
6:32	Balkman Rebound (Off:3 Def:5)
6:31
[NYK 77-93]	Lee Tip Shot: Made (10 PTS)
6:31	Lee Rebound (Off:3 Def:8)
Nocioni Jump Shot: Missed	6:08 
6:06	Balkman Rebound (Off:3 Def:6)
6:02
[NYK 79-93]	Crawford Driving Layup: Made (24 PTS)
Assist: Balkman (1 AST
Nocioni Jump Shot: Missed	5:40 
5:38	Balkman Rebound (Off:3 Def:7)
5:34
[NYK 81-93]	Francis Reverse Layup: Made (13 PTS)
Assist: Balkman (2 AST)
Team Timeout: Regular	5:33 
Wallace Substitution replaced by Allen	5:33 
Nocioni Turnover: Bad Pass (3 TO)	5:13 
4:53	Curry Jump Shot: Missed Block: Allen (2 BLK)
4:51	Balkman Rebound (Off:4 Def:7)
4:48
[NYK 83-93]	Balkman Jump Shot: Made (10 PTS)
Allen Jump Shot: Made (15 PTS)	4:28
[CHI 95-83] 
4:11
[NYK 85-95]	Curry Layup Shot: Made (16 PTS)
Assist: Balkman (3 AST)
Duhon Jump Shot: Missed	3:59 
3:57	Lee Rebound (Off:3 Def:9)
3:52	Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
Nocioni Rebound (Off:1 Def:5)	3:50 
Hinrich Jump Shot: Made (17 PTS)
Assist: Duhon (5 AST)	3:41
[CHI 98-85] 
3:39	Team Timeout: Regular
Allen Substitution replaced by Wallace	3:39 
3:27
[NYK 87-98]	Francis Jump Shot: Made (15 PTS)
Assist: Crawford (4 AST)
3:09	Curry Foul: Personal (4 PF)
Deng Jump Shot: Missed Block: Balkman (2 BLK)	3:02 
3:00	Francis Rebound (Off:1 Def:4)
2:54	Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
2:51	Francis Rebound (Off:2 Def:4)
2:41
[NYK 89-98]	Lee Layup Shot: Made (12 PTS)
Assist: Francis (2 AST)
Deng Jump Shot: Missed Block: Balkman (3 BLK)	2:22 
2:19	Francis Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
2:15
*[NYK 91-98]* Curry Alley Oop Layup: Made (18 PTS)
Assist: Francis (3 AST)
Nocioni Foul: Shooting (3 PF)	2:15 
*Duhon Substitution replaced by Gordon	2:15*


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe Boylan should be coaching, instead of Skiles. Wins don't lie!
:biggrin:


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

At least Wallace grabbed a few boards tonight lol


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

narek said:


> The most pathetic team might be the Celtic - down 60- 46 to the Bucks at half time. I know understand how the Knicks beat them so badly last night.


They'd be my vote. Poor Paul Pierce is playing power forward -- actually pulling down around ten rebounds a game -- because Ainge has assembled such a flawed team. I'd be pissed if I was him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Boylan is a tool. Knicks go on a 13-2 run after Skiles is ejected and nary a timeout or substitution (4 or 5 offensive boards w/o Wallace in the game too). You know he wants to put Wallace back in but doesn't want to piss Napolean off, so he just sits there like a deer in the headlights. Good thing Noch his a couple buckets and drew a couple offensive fouls to get the Bulls back into the swing.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> They'd be my vote. Poor Paul Pierce is playing power forward -- actually pulling down around ten rebounds a game -- because Ainge has assembled such a flawed team. I'd be pissed if I was him.


But the came back and beat the Bucks. Sigh. Shot 61 percent in the second half.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Balkman was all over the place. What I see from him is what I was expecting us to get from Tyrus. It's pretty sad that I'm hoping our 4th pick can match the level of the 20th pick, but Balkman was just outstanding tonight. He's a short, skinny PF but his energy & athleticism really stands out. I thought Tyrus was kinda short/skinny to play PF but he's 3 inches taller than Balkman with more hops. 

Tyrus looked disinterested on the bench, like he really wanted to be somewhere else. There are times when he looks like a child with his mannerisms / facial expressions. 

Marbury's expression after the Knicks came roaring back was unbelievable. He seemed genuinely pissed that his team was making a comeback without him. Mo Taylor & Jalen Rose combined aren't as bad as him. I understand those guys only had one year left on their deals but Marbury deserves the Tim Thomas treatment with his attitude. 

Curry looked pathetic in the first half. I was actually rooting for him to stay in the game because he was so clueless out there. 

Crawford > Gordon. While Curry looks worse since leaving the Bulls, Crawford has actually improved. He attacks the rim more than he did with us. Still makes a couple of bone-headed decisions but I can tell he's getting better.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Although we should be pissed at our record....

Washington
Miami
New Jersey

are all under 3 or 4 games under .500 also....

Once we get a rhythm, we'll still win our 50 games...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> Tyrus looked disinterested on the bench, like he really wanted to be somewhere else. There are times when he looks like a child with his mannerisms / facial expressions.


He's only 19, he is a child


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't see this as a win for the bulls the knicks are wack they play no defense. The Bulls need to win against a team that can give them a run.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> What I like about Balkman from what I've seen tonight is that he's just playing his game without forcing too many things. He didn't look to score much. He just made sure he takes care of his responsibilities: defend, rebound, putbacks, and provide energy. I agree, Tyrus should study Balkman's performance tonight. Because I think he's capable and if he does that it's a big plus for us. One thing though that I don't think Tyrus will be able to do. It's that running the break like Balkman did and make good decision with the pass.


In college that was seen as "drifting" or "not being assertive enough." I saw him several times, liked him a lot and thought he could be a good player. There was still apparently little reason to take him where IT took him, but I'm glad he's doing well.

Oh, and taking it end to end is one of the things he does best. I think one reason the scouts weren't too high on him is his peculiar mix of skills and tweenerism, but he definitely can change a game and is fun to watch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


The Knicks will never win another game.


----------

